# Time to vote, November Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10641.0.html
as always, no voting for your own pic please ;D, oh and I've made it a bit different this month, nobody can see results until polling has finished ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

strange  I can see the results, can anyone else?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can see the results


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I can see the results


looks like that "poll option" that I checked doesn't work then ha ha!, nevermind.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't see the results. Maybe it did work? 

Tough choice as always!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Didn't see the results this time


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Redbirddog wins November Pic of the Month,, well done fella ;D, and well done to all entrants and voters ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations on winning the photograph of the month Redbirddog...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just checking that poll is now visible to everyone?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> just checking that poll is now visible to everyone?


Yup!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Darcy1311 said:


> Congratulations on winning the photograph of the month Redbirddog...


Thanks, I do enjoy taking pictures of the joy that is *Vizsla* in nature.


----------

